# What's the Difference between Primer and Foundation and Concealer?



## Music97 (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to know what the difference is between primer and foundation and concealer?


----------



## katana (Feb 26, 2011)

If you use the search bar at the top of this page, I am sure you will find many more in depth threads about each.

Basically a primer is used to prime your face for makeup. Not everyone uses on, nor is it necessary. They are usually gel or liquid form, you use a bit on your face before applying your makeup. Like priming a canvas before you paint. It will help makeup last longer and may reduce redness and the look of pore size, depending on the type you use.

Foundation is in liquid, cream, stick, powder or mousse form. It is a makeup that closely resembles your skin co lour and you use this to cover imperfections and discolorations in the skin. You apply this all over your face to give a smooth, even toned finish. The makeuptalk beauty blog has a post on the different types of foundation and pros of each.

Concealer is like a heavier foundation. It is used to conceal tattoos, pimples, acne, scars, age spots......anything you like really.

I hope this helped you somewhat get a better understanding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Coyieworld (Feb 27, 2011)

A simple way to answer your question is to basically tell you the purpose of each product. A primer is normally used to help makeup application last longer, be applied easier and (depending on the product) can help to fill in fine line and wrinkles to create an "even plane" for your makeup. There are many kinds of primers, eye, lip, and foundations are the general 3. Now a foundation concealer or concealer, can be used for many reasons. Generally, clients want their foundation to look natural, therefore, the goal for foundation is to create a look where the entire face is even toned and flawless. Concealer can help to miminize (or completely cover) scars, blemishes, dark spots, birth marks/cosmetic defects, dark under-eyes, etc. Also, many African American suffer from hyperpigmentation, so concealer can be used to help even out the skin tone! Hope this helps you.


----------



## Music97 (Feb 27, 2011)

So lets see if i got this right- tell me if I'm wrong 



​ Is that right??? (Concealer is a type of foundation??)​


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent video series:


----------



## Music97 (Feb 27, 2011)

So basically there are three types of primers: foundation, eye and lips. And foundation concealer is one of the many types of foundation right?


----------



## kosmetiko (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Please advise: How do you think what brand cosmetics are the most popular now?


----------



## Coyieworld (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi! 

There are many popular cosmetic brands depending on a persons budget, reason for cosmetic application and preference. 

Of course there are the popular cosmetic brands that you can find at your local drug stores, which are cost efficient, but just as good as other brands (Revlon, L'Oreal, etc.

Then there brands found in department stores, MAC, Chanel, Bobbi Brown, etc. 

And of course, there are the labels known by professional make-up artists. Temptu, INGLOT, etc. 

In my personal opinion, there is not ONE cosmetic brand that is better than the others. Every brand has so many cosmetic innovations that are great! 

I hope this helps. 

-Court


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with Court.........there is not ONE brand better than another.  We all are different and have different needs.  Many times, you just have to try a product to see if it works for you.


----------



## kosmetiko (Mar 11, 2011)

I also agree. All people are individual and need individual care.


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2011)

MakeupTalk has taken the time to "embed" your video for you.
Can you do us a favor and make sure that you "embed" all your videos directly into posts/threads instead of linking them.
If you are not sure how to embed, *please see this* 
*Thank you!*


Quote:

Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Excellent video series:


----------

